# Telescoping Steering Column?



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Is there any way I can put in a telescoping steering column of some sort into a 1995 Nissan 240SX? I need to know because I'm a little to tall for it. Or is there anything that will extend the steering wheel out about 2 or 3 inches? Thank you.


----------



## EVO8 (Jun 10, 2003)

madballa said:


> *Is there any way I can put in a telescoping steering column of some sort into a 1995 Nissan 240SX? I need to know because I'm a little to tall for it. Or is there anything that will extend the steering wheel out about 2 or 3 inches? Thank you. *


try using LOTS of washers and longer bolts 

seriously though, newer Altimas and Maximas have a that option, you might want to look into a possible swap? just a though, at least it would be all Nissan parts


----------

